# The Armageddon betta



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I would kill for one of these!!!








How difficult would these be to breed? To me, it looks like mustard gas x orange dalmatian. Am I wrong? I saw a couple on AB a few weeks ago that were very pretty and not priced much higher than the norm for a HMPK import.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no idea on breeding these, but i saw a few of these on AB last week too and I would love to have one! But I only saw them as imports and I only buy from/in the U.S.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL, I just went on AB to look for some, and I found several good prospects. I know what's on my Christmas list this year!!! Like I really need more bettas... Hmmm, maybe if I clean out part of my basement and turn it into a fish room... Evil thoughts!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

thats exactly how my thinking goes!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Wouldn't buy without video. If it really looks like that then cool, but I think it looks a little photoshopy to me.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

NOT sure : Perhaps cross a dalmation yellow/orange to an actual MG or one that has MG pattern.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

funny name :lol:


----------



## HannahsBabys572 (Nov 17, 2012)

Woah he is stunning!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had that coloring show up in some of my Purple spawns. I sold some to online aquantainces with the intent for them to breed them so I could get some back. That never happened! Here's a few pics. of them.














From what I understand of genetics, you have to have the Red-loss factor in order to have the color Yellow and they cannot both exist on the same fish. The Bettas in my fishroom don't follow the rules so I guess these Armageddon Bettas don't either!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a MG Organge and dalmation with red dot. I will breed this pair to see what will come out.

I love the color of this betta. My goal is to breed for quality HMPK with special color.

Tan


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome tan! Definitely keep me posted. Does anyone have a picture of one of these in HM? I'm trying to decide if I want to make this color/pattern my primary focus, and what tail type would work best. I LOVE it on a HMPK, but I wonder what it would look like as HM or CT.


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> I would kill for one of these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't kill for one, but I'm definitely drooling!


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> I have a MG Organge and dalmation with red dot. I will breed this pair to see what will come out.
> 
> I love the color of this betta. My goal is to breed for quality HMPK with special color.
> 
> Tan


Tan, I need you to tell me that your av betta is not real.
I also need, an equal amount, for you to tell me it is.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Chuckee

My avatar picture is my real fancy marble. It is red, white, and blue. I imported it from Thailand. I collect 10 fancy marble. I am planning to breed them but my wife takes forever to buy a second house (second house will give me a full-time fish room for sure).

My wife just keeps me delay next spawn. I am now totally into fancy marble with unique color pattern. I have a supper nice fancy koi female with at least 6 different color and dots, but mostly red, white, and blue.

I hope to breed in the spring to have fish for sale at local summer market and 4th of July party at my local beach.

I am about closing down on my last plaket spawn. The last spawn has over 200 bettas. Just separated most of the male, and I already sold 50 to LFS. I will consolidate fancy pairs for breeding and will introduce them to the forum very soon.

Tan


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> Hi Chuckee
> 
> My avatar picture is my real fancy marble. It is red, white, and blue. I imported it from Thailand. I collect 10 fancy marble. I am planning to breed them but my wife takes forever to buy a second house (second house will give me a full-time fish room for sure).
> 
> ...


I didn't know that red, white & blue was even possible, but now I know that I must have one. And your fish is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen! I thought that it was photo-shopped until I saw a mention of it on some other thread... You have splendid tastes, and definitely deserve your own fish room!
Good luck on getting a good house for it!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Chard56 said:


> I've had that coloring show up in some of my Purple spawns. I sold some to online aquantainces with the intent for them to breed them so I could get some back. That never happened! Here's a few pics. of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it's a partial factor, kinda like how some people, as they age, keep their natural hair color on most of their head, but have one patch or wisp that just turns completely white. these guys might just be partially losing the red pigment but keeping it in certain places. (just an uneducated guess, i have no idea how betta genetics and coloration changes stack up to humans)


----------

